# Birds in trees??



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Ok I am not a bird hunter, but while out fishing one of my favorite spots, I saw some very large birds flying out of the trees! Now I know they werent buzzards, they sure looked like turkey birds to me!Do turkeys sit in trees? Im no hunter by no means! lol Glenn


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Turkey do roost in trees at night, and then fly out in the morning. If it was pretty early, then they would be flying out of the trees. If it was late in the evening they could have already been roosted, and got spooked out of tree. Most of the time when a turkey leaves the tree it is more of a downward falling/glide than a take off and fly. I have seen them take off across essox cove at piedmont, and even go from "the point", next to essox cove, all the way across to the other side by the dam. It is amazing how far those big birds will fly. They aren't real graceful, and it normally sounds like a 747 taking off in the woods...  

Kevin


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Well it was pretty early and they looked like they were having a hell of a time getting out of the trees! Seemed loud and ungraceful to me! Thanks for the input! I'll have to take a closer look next time out. Glenn


----------

